# Drinking Ticket



## Strongbow2231 (Apr 21, 2009)

Quick question because my friend won't shut up about this and I'm tired of hearing him. Today he was walking with a few unopened beers to go over to a friends house and was stopped by a cop along the route of the Boston Marathon. The cop asked for his ID, made him open the beers, and pour them out then gave him a public drinking ticket. I guess my question is what constitutes public drinking then? Is it just having loose cans in public if they are not in the packaged form and the cop thinks there is intent to drink? (Full Disclosure: I'll bet they actually planned on drinking them in public, but he won't shut up so I'm wondering if someone can provide any light on this)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

I don't have an answer to your question. I just want to say that your friend is a D-bag. But that cop is a D-bag too for wasting perfectly good beers.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Your friend is a liar.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Your friend should have shut the f*ck up when he had the chance. Now he can follow the directions he was already advised of by the issuing officer.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Public drinking laws are in municipal by-laws and ordinances. Check that municiaplity's version of the law.

Also, tell you lying friend to STFU. Public drinking is also arrestable; he's lucky he didn't find himself wearing bracelets.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Your 'friend" huh?


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Mikey682 said:


> Your friend should have shut the f*ck up when he had the chance. Now he can follow the directions he was already advised of by the issuing officer.


Mikey hates alcohol abuse...:NO:


----------



## Cyrix142 (Jan 14, 2007)

Well I'm just glad the post didn't say



> Quick question because my friend won't shut up about this and I'm tired of hearing him. Today he was walking with a few unopened beers to go over to a friends house and was stopped by a cop along the route of the Boston Marathon. The cop asked for his ID, made him open the beers, and pour them out then gave him a public drinking ticket. I guess my question is what constitutes public drinking then? Is it just having loose cans in public if they are not in the packaged form and the cop thinks there is intent to drink? *Can my friend appeal the ticket because the cop didn't have his hat on? *(Full Disclosure: I'll bet they actually planned on drinking them in public, but he won't shut up so I'm wondering if someone can provide any light on this)
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Eliot Ness says "Pay the ticket, douche"


----------



## BOSCO5O (May 4, 2004)

Did the cop have a bike, an unusually large head and drop all of his "R's"????


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

The first step is to admit you have a problem....lol


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Just a question. How old is "Your Friend"?


----------



## Strongbow2231 (Apr 21, 2009)

Fra444, he's 25 in response to your question. While I can understand and appreciate the flames coming this way, does anyone actually know the answer?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I think this is the best response to answer your question:



OfficerObie59 said:


> Public drinking laws are in municipal by-laws and ordinances. Check that municiaplity's version of the law.


Generally, it's doubtful that he got a ticket if he didn't have an open container in hand, but like Obie said, check the town's exact code on this.

In Boston,the ordinance is: 
* 16-12.28 Drinking of Alcoholic Beverages in Public.*

No person shall drink any alcoholic beverage as defined in Chapter 138, Section 1 of the General Laws of the State, or possess an open container, full or partially full, of any alcoholic beverages, while on, in or upon any public way, upon any way to which the public has right of access, in any place to which members of the public have access as invitees or licensees, in any park or playground, conservation area or recreation area, on private land or place without consent of the owner or person in control thereof.
(CBC 1975 Ord. T14 § 312; Ord. 1982 c. 21 s 1; Ord. 1982 c. 23 s 1)


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Strongbow2231 said:


> Fra444, he's 25 in response to your question. While I can understand and appreciate the flames coming this way, does anyone actually know the answer?


Your friend lied. The beer was open, and he's lucky he wasn't arrested.

End of story.


----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

My friend thinks your friend is a douche bag.


----------

